# CONTINENTAL 135MM 2.8



## WM.44 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, first time submitter, this should be fun. 30 yrs ago, I bought this Continental 135mm 2.8 to go on my older Minolta SRT101, man what a combo, even had a 2x coupler to go to the fields with, but we all got older, and the Minolta for the second time is in need of repair on the shutter flapper, but all the older repairmem are MIA, hence my 2 questions.
One, anyone out there know a trusting soul not in it for the money(I don't trust the "send me $135 and your camera and I'll see what I can do"), and second, are there any adapters for my Continental bayonet mount lense, to my Canon Rebel G film camera?
I've googled in vain for info on Continental Lenses, but to no avail.
And while my fingers are working good, I have a Minox Spy camera, circa 1950,
and discovered a partially used roll of film in it when it was given to me, and you're supposed to send the film in a special container for developement, but no emails have been answered at the Minox web site, any help?
Better not wear out my "Welcome".
Thanks.
Wm.


----------



## compur (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

One vintage camera repair shop I know is Bald Mountain
See this link

But, you may find that buying another, working SRT costs less than
repairing the broken one.  There are lots of them on eBay.

Yes, there are adapters for Minolta lens --> Canon EF mount (Rebel, etc.) 
cameras also available on eBay.

One source for Minox film and processing is here:
Film processing by Bluefire Laboratories
and
Minox film in the Frugal Photographer Catalog

I believe the Continental brand lenses were made by
Makina Optical Co. of Tokyo who also made lenses
under other brand names such as Makinon, Hanimex
and others.

Many of these obscure Japanese prime lenses from this 
period are quite good.


----------

